# Loupe Advice



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Like many here I'm keen to look under the bonnet and I'll probably do more harm than good but anyway, I'll need tools and I'd have thought a loupe (or some forum of magnification) would be the best place to start.

X4, X6, X10, what's right ? and an added problem for me might be my specs! I wear plus 1.75's. Does this make a difference?

Thanks in advance. :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i always removed my hight index jam jar bottoms when using a loupe - worked fine.

think it was X6 i used, alas all sold now - unsteay hands and finite pockets :taz:

i defer to wiser heads to confirm.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally I use a 2.5. I find the higher the magnification the smaller the depth of field which means you only have to move your head a fraction and suddenly that minute screw you were placing is out of focus. However that might be due to me not paying over the odds for Swiss made loupes.

Also loupes don't work on the principle as say binoculars with a x magnification number. The number system they use is the focal distance in inches between the loupe and the given object. So a loupe marked 1 means a 1" focal point and a 2.5 is 2.5", etc, etc.

I wear specs too as I'm mildly short sighted and like binoculars a loupe corrects your vision.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

These are my absolute favorites but they were quite pricey. Wetzler 3X German optics with about a 10" working distance. Then to see my results, I always use the 'normal' 10 & 20X loupes.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Blimey Mechanical A !! they look fantastic ......... only wish I could justify the expense. You must look like the mad scientist wearing these hehehehe ......... not that I'm saying you mad of course.


----------

